
How to Find Shelter in the Wild - evolution2
https://survivorsupply.com/how-to-find-shelter-in-the-wild/
======
WhiteOwlLion
When I watch Naked & Afraid, they seem to suffer a lot from rain. Can you
really protect yourself from the rain using just items from nature in a
survival situation?

